# Is there any Western Conference team you fear?



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Man, the Western Conference is stacked once again. Which teams give you even the slightest sense of fear if they meet up with the Suns in this years playoffs? I know it's way too early to say for sure, but that's ok because this isn't supposed to be for sure. But which do you fear at this point?

Here's the current playoff matchups:

1) Utah Jazz
8) Phoenix Suns

4) Los Angeles Lakers
5) Houston Rockets


2) Dallas Mavericks
7) Denver Nuggets

3) San Antonio Spurs
6) Sacramento Kings

Mavs? Spurs? Jazz? Lakers? Rockets? Kings? Nuggets?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Any one of those teams can give Phoenix a run for their money. Phoenix runs a lot more though...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Any one of those teams can give Phoenix a run for their money. Phoenix runs a lot more though...


Phoenix is actually running less this year, and doesn't have the fastest pace in the NBA. I believe they're third in pace and fifth in offensive efficiency. This is no doubt from working some new people in and playing big a lot more. They do run more than 5 of those teams though.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

We have the best roster, as long as we are healthy we shouldn't fear anyone obviously. Just compare the talent we are stacked, we beat Dallas at every single position as long as everyone is healthy and Amare keeps improving.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

The west is definetly the best. I fear a lot of teams.

Everyone of the teams mentioned (as well as a few currently out of the playoff picture) can give us fits, but I still fear San Antonio and Dallas the most. Dallas has so much power and San Antonio has so much experience. The Jazz are playing well right now, but can they keep it up? I mean they came out of no-where much like we did in 04-05. I'm still not sure if they are for real.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't fear any of those teams. 


The Suns can run with all those teams. They could lose some of those series
but they could as easily win them. The Spurs do not scare me anymore. Not the
way we played them at San Antonio when the Suns were still in their funk and yet they
took them to overtime. This is probably going to be the strongest team the Suns franchise
has ever had. Interms of talent, depth and high level of players.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> This is probably going to be the strongest team the Suns franchise
> has ever had. Interms of talent, depth and high level of players.


Precisely the reason the Mavs probably have their best team ever. :cheer: 

Back to your regularly scheduled programming. :whistling:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Amareca said:


> We have the best roster, as long as we are healthy we shouldn't fear anyone obviously. Just compare the talent we are stacked, we beat Dallas at every single position as long as everyone is healthy and Amare keeps improving.


LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO

your homerism knows no bounds!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

VeN said:


> LMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> your homerism knows no bounds!


Homerism? Try to argue one of those

Healthy Amare > Dirk
Nash > Terry
Marion > Howard
Bell > Stackhouse
Barbosa > Harris
Diaw > Dampier
Thomas > Diop
Rose > George

You can argue Banks,Jones and Johnson, Croshere.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

San Antonio
Dallas
Houston
Utah

Those teams the suns should fear.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

As has been the case the past few years the biggest hurdles will be the Spurs and Mavs.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Homerism? Try to argue one of those
> 
> Healthy Amare > Dirk
> Nash > Terry
> ...


Dirk may be the most dominating player in the league. His supporting cast is also top notch. Lots of those guys can give the Suns fits. With Dampier playing well this season, Dallas is just as deep as the Suns. Look at their firepower.

Fear Dallas. I think we have the potential to beat them in a playoff series but I think that they are the most talented team in the league. How they lost to Miami last year is beyond me.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Homerism? Try to argue one of those
> 
> Healthy Amare > Dirk
> Nash > Terry
> ...


Wow, your homer goggles are thicker than usual this year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Wow, your homer goggles are thicker than usual this year.


Yeah, Stackhouse would at least bust Bell in the mouth. :boxing:


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> San Antonio
> Dallas
> Houston
> Utah
> ...



Oh yea, Houston is very scary! Give me a break. Dallas and San Antonio are elite; I'm not sold on the Jazz right now and Houston can't play with Phoenix.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> Oh yea, Houston is very scary! Give me a break. Dallas and San Antonio are elite; I'm not sold on the Jazz right now and Houston can't play with Phoenix.


Great to have you back man! Hope you stick around through the season. Did you get my PM?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns can beat Dallas, they can beat San Antonio, and they can beat Utah! the two teams that give the Suns matchup nightmars are LA Lakers and Denver Nuggets. Jackson has those 9 rings for a reason, he is a great coach and knows how to deconstruct another team's gameplan. George Karl can also coach great and can throw in a few wrinkles as well as the fact that the Nuggets can outrun the Suns this year(at a mile elevation!), so I'm interested to say the least as to what their first meeting will be like.


----------



## Wombatkilla1 (Dec 5, 2006)

All teams mentioned in the first post minus Denver. I dont think they can keep up the pace they have set early on.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

San Antonio and Dallas are the only legit threats in my estimation. Teams like Utah won't even be in the picture when it's all said and done.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

KidCanada said:


> San Antonio and Dallas are the only legit threats in my estimation. Teams like Utah won't even be in the picture when it's all said and done.


I'm going to have to agree with the first part. San Antonio and Dallas are still the studs of the West. I worry more about Timmy D and Manu and Parker than I do about Dirk and J-Ho and JET. 

I think Denver is good, but I think their outside weakness will still haunt them in the playoffs. JR Smith is good, but if all their hopes lie in him on the outside then I worry for them a bit. Carmelo is amaaaazing though, and I definitely fear what he can do...especially with a game on the line. I think the Suns would beat Denver, but it would be a great matchup.

Utah would be a matchup nightmare for the Suns. Aside from last year, they always seem to have our number. But it's too early to say that they'll continue on the same level.

I think the Suns would beat the Clippers again. Our major weakness that they exploited is covered up for the most part. Same with the Lakers.


----------

